# '34 Schwinn built tall Mead Ranger ballooner



## Nick-theCut (Nov 10, 2013)

This project has been my obsession for a long time.  I could of documented much earlier, but I guess I'll start to share the process today.   
It's kinda a build that started with my obsession with tall Ranger motorbikes and a roached, but cool frame/crank&chainring.




Fast forward to today.  I've completed the parts search and working on paint at the moment.  Almost all of the plating is complete... 




I'm using VintageSchwinn.com for paint.  I can't tell you how much body work this frame needed.  Bondo, JB Weld, the works.  I'm happy now and the painting started a couple a months ago.  









Here is the pic I took today while I was working on the stencil alignment for the darts, before the base color (Mead Brown) goes on.




Here's the serial number:


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 11, 2013)

Here are the fenders I'll be using.  





The fenders got a little body work and polishing done, and the braces and drop stand clip got replated.  I just used the screw on fender rivits.  They look pretty good I think.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking great Pal!!!!!!!


----------



## tailhole (Nov 11, 2013)

*wow*

That's awesome and inspiring! Is that a regular size tank?  Can't wait to see it complete. The talls ride NICE!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking really great Nick, can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 11, 2013)

AS 34 crank & replated original Torrington 10's with Scott's repop red blocks.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 11, 2013)

I decided to knock out some of the painting on this Veterans Day.
Again I'm using VintageSchwinn.com spray. An paints.  Doing multiple light coats about 5-10 mins apart.









The tank and the frame will have to be done on a different day.  I'm running out of warm sun.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2013)

..poor boy... !! it's snowing here !!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 11, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..poor boy... !! it's snowing here !!




Classic Cali November.  72 and clear, all my life


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Classic Cali November.  72 and clear, all my life




try rattle-canning when it's 45'.........


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 12, 2013)

Stencil removal.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice Pal, even if I am stuck in 22' weather!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2013)

LIKE IT ALOT! Can't wait to see final assembly. How does the paint lay down? I'm thinking about getting a couple cans custom mixed to do some color matching on my new project Huffman.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 12, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> LIKE IT ALOT! Can't wait to see final assembly. How does the paint lay down? I'm thinking about getting a couple cans custom mixed to do some color matching on my new project Huffman.




So far the only issue is how hard it is.  I've been heating up the parts before painting with either a blow dryer or the oven.  With the intervals of paint layering, it's been laying down quite nice.
Thanks for the approval guys!


----------



## stoney (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great Nick. I have done just what you are doing a couple of times with real good results. The only thing I caution is when you are happy with your coverage of color----STOP-----do not try one more coat thinking 1 more will be better. I have tried that a couple of times and when I did that one more coat, the paint wrinkled up. I don't know why, everything was great before that one more make even better coat of paint. Then I had to do my whole process over again. Looks great though, nice project.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice Nick your going to be happy when it's done.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 12, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Very nice Nick your going to be happy when it's done.




Thanks Mark.  Enjoying the current push I'm on right now with the project.
I replated the wheels you gave me, a little pitted in spots, but solid and straight as heck.  Muchas gracias!
Also Mark was able to rummage up a few NOS 1934 goodies (fork bearings and hub strap)
My project wouldn't be the same without your contributions.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 12, 2013)

This looks great Nick!!!!!!!

We can't wait to see it....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 13, 2013)

I had to take advantage of today's heat.
Finished up the paint (frame/tank)






Pretty happy with the coverage, so I pulled the stencils.












I'm hoping the pinstripes clean up the darts


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 19, 2013)

So excited to have the ears reattached after the cad plating was done.  Found some good rivits that fit perfect, and pounded away with my hammer.  I had never pein a rivit before, so it was tricky at first.  Very happy with the result






Looks like the seat I got from Mr. Werba is going to be perfect.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Hurry up and bolt it together!!!!!!!.. Yer killing me with anticipation, like a Dave Marko bee story!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hurry up and bolt it together!!!!!!!.. Yer killing me with anticipation, like a Dave Marko bee story!!




Haha!
Unfortunately im waiting for a few things to be made.  But for now, I still need to:
1) Allow paint to cure, then polish.
2) pinstripping from a fellow member
3) decals
4) front light plating/assembly
5) some more rivits for the tank door & rear carriers legs.
6) wheel building, after I get some spokes from Looneymatthew.
After those things... I'll have it all put together.
Stay tuned


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 9, 2013)

I put some decals on.  Pounded my bb cups and headset cups back in and assembled a majority of the bike.  It's great to see it come to life.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 9, 2013)

That last pic reminds me of last night...Sawing through the yellow pine flooring in my basement!!!!

Well done Nick! I want one!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2013)

Good show Nick!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome patience! Pin striping next?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 9, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Awesome patience! Pin striping next?




Yep.  Gotta give Tom a call.  Still need to build the wheels.
I'm question myself when I use the spoke calculator.  What should the measurements be for a ND SM front and a model D rear??  On drop center rims
10 5/8" ??? Different for the front?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep 10-5/8" 4 cross front and rear. Excellent job on the bike!


----------



## tailhole (Dec 22, 2013)

*nice work!*

Looking great! Can't wait to see it together and see how you like the 'high ride'.  I love my tall '34 motorbike and am working on a second one now.  It's a '36 straight bar tall.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 22, 2013)

Great Project. Thanks for the step by step pics.
Frank


----------



## vincev (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow!...................


----------



## Iverider (Dec 22, 2013)

Are those he truss rods you got from me??? If so who's the magician?


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 23, 2013)

*Ranger*

Great job!! Its really going to look nice when you are done.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 23, 2013)

Nicely done! I love the tall frames.


----------



## tailhole (Dec 23, 2013)

*WOW nice Mead here too!*

Great tall bike!  I love these too, they ride great.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 11, 2014)

Got the wheels laced and trued!  This was huge to actually get this projects legs underneath it 



So then I was able to do a Mach up assemble.  It's coming right along.






NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I still can't find the tool tank's latch






Anyone have one?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow Nick job well done! I bet Cliff in Orange who makes the moto bike tanks could set you up with a tank latch!


----------



## tailhole (Apr 11, 2014)

awesome!  those big guys ride so nice.  have fun!!


----------

